# Diesel vs Gas



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

Looking for some input on buying a new truck. I pull a gooseneck trailer and debating whether to go gas this time, with the cost differential of the diesel. Anyone go thru this and what did you end up buying? Thanks


----------



## nick_wilburn (Jun 30, 2012)

Honestly if your towing a goose-neck it's heavy and you would need the diesel for the torque. I would recommend a dodge. Dodge doesn't need the costly exhaust fluid and it is the biggest baddest diesel on the market.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

nick_wilburn said:


> Honestly if your towing a goose-neck it's heavy and you would need the diesel for the torque. I would recommend a dodge. Dodge doesn't need the costly exhaust fluid and it is the biggest baddest diesel on the market.


Yeah the cummins are nice. It's everything built around it that falls apart


----------



## Quacktastic (Oct 4, 2013)

Diesel all the way if your towing a gooseneck. The cost difference in fuel is more than made up for with fuel economy in the deisel. My old f-150 got around 13mpg unloaded. Around 7 mpg towing heavy. It was a stock truck with v-8 engine.

my diesel f-250 gets 18-19mpg, and averages 15-16 mpg towing heavier loads than my f-150 could have handled. Oil changes are about the same cost as my gas truck. Fuel filter changes hurt a little with the diesel. DEF fluid isn't even worth discussing. It's $25 every 6-8k miles. 

I actually spend pent less per month in fuel with my diesel than I did with my gas truck. And I have a lot more truck with the diesel. Shouldn't even be a thought if your towing. Diesel.


----------



## augunner (Jan 5, 2014)

I will never own anything but a diesel. My cummins saved my life wheni was hit head on by a drunk driver. I have owned an 08 cummins with the 6.7L and it was a good motor. But the transmissions in the dodge is a throw away. You will most likely be replacing at some point in your life. I now own a 2006 Duramax with the LBZ model motor. I have right at 240K on it with no issues to speak of. The Allison transmission is awesome, I have no complaints about the motor at all, and the truck is nicer and more comfortable than the dodge ever dreamed of being. I have considered a Ford a few times, but then I come back to my senses.


----------



## trapperwalt (Jun 1, 2014)

I have a 2011 Duramax and love it. DEF fluid is no big deal its about $15 for around 8,000 miles. Not a problem at all.


----------

